# rb26 rwd tranny



## daemonknightX (Sep 24, 2004)

ok heres the plan. 300zx n/a --> 300zx rb26dett. i dont have awd and dont want to do make it awd either. so i need a tranny for the rb26 thats rwd not awd. im going to swap my auto tranny to a 5/6 spd. i hope this has clarified my previos posts. thanks


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

from my limited experience and reading of the forums.. what you need is a RB25 rwd tranny, best of luck finding one... many of us are hunting. but yeah, no RB26 rwd tranny, sorry dude. for more info search it out, i had that question myself.


----------



## daemonknightX (Sep 24, 2004)

can you use the rb25 tranny with the rb26?


----------



## R32GTR (Feb 25, 2005)

daemonknightX said:


> can you use the rb25 tranny with the rb26?


I don't know if it bolts right up, but yes, that's what most people are using to get a RWD RB26. Check out McKinneyMotorsports.com. They might have what you are looking for depending on what kind of car you want to put this beast in.

EDIT: Sorry, just read that it's a 300ZX :crazy:


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

To run an RB26 in RWD, you need an RB25det's transmission (bolts up to engine fine) and RB25DET's oil pan (due to getting rid of front diff in RB26's oil pan). The RB25det's oil pan also needs it's baffle modified a bit to fit. I can't recall how exactly, but if you search online you'll come across it.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah what they said...


----------

